# Official ROM manager support!



## KinGDaViD63 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yep check it out! We can now flash recovery through ROM manager.. In app reboot to recovery does not work.. Tegra thing I think.. It is possible though.. just ask gnufabio.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

What I realized if you hit reboot in recovery in Rom Manager as soon as it reboots hold down vol down and power buttons like u would reboot manually into recovery it will work. Not necessary a real work around just a tip lol


----------

